# What should I do about my guinea pigs?



## jessicaleighxo (Dec 11, 2009)

I have had my two male guinea pigs for about two years and they have always generally got on. However yesterday, while they were in their run, one of the guinea pigs began to try to mate with the other continuously. He also bit the other guinea pig until he was bleeding all over his back. I also think he has been acting quite protective over their food, since the other guinea pig has lost a lot of weight. Do I separate the guinea pigs or is this just a phase that will pass? I'm worried about them getting lonely without eachother, as I often see them snuggled up after a cold night. Also, getting more guinea pigs isn't an option as I have another pair who cannot be separated.

Does anyone have any suggestions? :frown:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If blood has been drawn then they should not be together. I had this with Ginger who decided to fight Dobey over dominance. 

I separated him and got him a friend. The only thing I can think of if you aren't able to get another 2 piggies, is put your two up for adoption, because they aren't going to do well on their own and need friends. Or put one up for adoption and get another piggy to replace because your lone piggy will defo need a friend


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You can't keep one guinea pig by itself, its not fair! That's like keeping a human in solitary confinement!!!


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

some piggies just don't get on. They will fight more and more and you will end up with a dead piggy, so separate them.
If you can afford it and have the courage for it, you can have one neutered and get a female. The other one you will need to find a new home for.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

My guinea-pigs did this mating thing but they never fought so I left them to it and they eventually sorted themselves out. But as others have said if blood has been drawn they should be seperated before the fighting gets any worse.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Are they neutered? If not, then i would advise you to have them both done, as it can calm the agression between them


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've had lone male guinea pigs and as long as they get attention they are happy enough. I've just lost my favourite one on Sunday at 6 1/2 year old.
I also had the same problem in the past with male guinea pigs fighting and one of them getting a huge sore on his back and losing weight until I separated them and they were fine afterwards. I only have the one male now and he lives in my kitchen in a large indoor cage and he's absolutely fine.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I've had lone male guinea pigs and as long as they get attention they are happy enough. I've just lost my favourite one on Sunday at 6 1/2 year old.


Awww hun i am so sorry. Hugs for you xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Awww hun i am so sorry. Hugs for you xx


Thanks Srhdufe. xxx He was special as he was born here when a guinea pig I bought happened to be pregnant, he was a lovely surprise and such a character.


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, if blood is drawn they shouldn't be left together as piggys will fight until the death.Getting a boar fixed will not make a differents. It doesn't work like it does for dogs ect.

Also guinea pigs can live happy on their own, i've had single boars. Athough i have now bonded all my single boar and they are now happier then before makeing realise they do better in groups and pairs. 

I have a guinea called killy who came to live with me after biteing threw he's cage mates ear, before this they lived together for 3 months happy cuddling ect. The owner had to seperated them after that she tried for 2 months to get them back together as she didn't want to rehome him. He would go for any other piggy but i found a great women who bonds piggys and she found him a little friend. they both have a forever home with me and my family and i keep he's old owner updated with emails and photo. I also do this with some of my others previous owners.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i was told by loads of people some pigs dont get on and u can keep them separate in cages in the same room so they can talk to eachother and they live the rest of they lives happly as long as u give them more attention.
this what happen to my 2 boys babies i had from pets at home coz i didnt have a spare cage i had to take them back it was on xmas i was gutted.


----------



## jessicaleighxo (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi thanks for all your messages  sorry I didnt reply sooner but I havent had any internet.
I consulted a vet about this problem and he told me that sometimes guinea pigs go through phases where they have high hormone levels and often this will trigging the humping and aggression. He suggested that I separate the guinea pigs for a few days, up to a week, and then try them together in the run again, staying with them until I knew they were ok with eachother. So I did this and it worked  Teddy (the one who was biten) seemed a little unsure at first but Mika (the other one) immediately cuddled up to him and began eating the grass. Since then, Teddy's injuries have almost healed and he's gained a lot of weight  
Thank you again for all the suggestions and I'm not saying this would work every time, but I would recommend you to try it if your guinea pigs start this behaviour xxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would suggest this behavior is down to more social and environmental factors than just hormones. boars are notorious for picking fights one week and then being fine the next. Make sure they have plenty of space the entire time, at least a 4ft by 2ft hutch and keep a run attached to their hutch and give them access even at night. give them 2 separate hide aways. try scatter feeding or at least feeding with 2 bowels. dont introduce any females or come home smelling of female guineas. give them plenty of toys to keep them occupied but nothing they can get territorial over like teddys.


----------

